# Need some feedback on my website..



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

here is my site i think im about done all i need are the actual shirts but other then that im set.....here it is Any feedback is appreciated...oh and how do i add one of those face book buttons that say ""Like this


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

First I would take off the music. I would also change the background on the contact page. Maybe change the buttons on the side, but it is hard to give feedback on a site that isn't done.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

what do u mean the background..is it bad?


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

oh and the music..i just want to know the reasons..so that i learn from it


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

The background on the contact is RED/Maroon (try to make it black). The music is just a website no no...


----------



## vallians (May 13, 2010)

Hi..
this is my honest review. As webdesigner, copywriter and also new entepreneur.. I saw your website is good. But I don't like the form For News & More and other form. It's so ugly, sorry...
I recommed you to use wordpress, why? because is easy to use. Trust me. I've been 5 years working with wordpress. There are many free or paid theme. PM me, and I will give you free sampe of the theme. I'm happy if I can help you for free.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

There are definitely some things that I would change, but it certainly isn't terrible. The code is a little rough.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

site is looking good. But i agree with the above comments about the new form. All you need to do is change the form's background to match the rest of the site. You can also create graphic menus to replace the menu on the left so it matches the rest of graphic fonts used on the site. Other than that, though you have to work on seo, there is nothing much else to worry about.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

I think in regards to the background, it distracts from the main content in my opinion. The focus should be on the main stuff. Maybe if you dimmed the colour a little?

I would look at the font also...but that could just be my bias against Times New Roman


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

NigelT said:


> I would look at the font also...but that could just be my bias against Times New Roman


I'd have to agree. Times is for print articles and school papers.

Try a nice Helvetica.


----------

